

Do Good Kindergarten Teachers Really Raise their Pupils’ Wages? - robg
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/johncassidy/2010/07/do-good-kindergarten-teachers-raise-their-pupils-wages.html

======
GYf
The last line of the article says it all. How far will you go, just so your
kids (20 years from now) can make an extra 20 bucks an hour?

Granted, I'm sure I'll want the best for my kids too, when I become a parent
someday.

~~~
starkfist
An extra 20 bucks an hour is $120K instead of $80K, which is kind of a big
deal. The last line of the article is actually:

 _"Even if the new study is right on the ball, it’s only an extra twenty bucks
a week."_

~~~
GYf
Ok, I typed the wrong word! Thanks for the edit.

